# DIVX to TIVO



## jasch (Jun 8, 2001)

I just wanted to share my experience in downloading shows from bittorrent and uploading them to the TiVo.

I've been experimenting several weeks, and found the best results with WinAvi (www.winavi.com). This program will let me convert DIVX to DVD (burn them to DVD-RW's, watch them and then re-use them), or to MPEG2.

I've converted about 10 shows this week to MPEG2, and re-inserted them on the TiVo and they played flawlessly. I was even able to MRV them to my DTivos 

(I had a lot of rain on Monday, and had to download all prime time programming from CBS, FOX and NBC).

WinAvi was really useful and cheap at $30. Now if there would only be an automatic way to download, transcode and re-insert


----------



## wgary (Nov 22, 2003)

How long is it taking to transcode? The program I'm using is SLOOOOW!


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

Does it allow you to edit the files to remove commercials? Or is it just a one step conversion process?


----------



## jasch (Jun 8, 2001)

wgary said:


> How long is it taking to transcode? The program I'm using is SLOOOOW!


About 10 minutes for a 1 hour show.



Bai Shen said:


> Does it allow you to edit the files to remove commercials? Or is it just a one step conversion process?


Normally the DIVX you download from the internet have no commercial.


----------



## dwgsp (Aug 28, 2005)

I'm using VideoReDo (www.videoredo.com) to remove commercials from MPEG files, and it's well worth the cost.

/Don


----------



## billmannor (Jul 30, 2004)

You could remove the commericals from the AVI/Divx with virtualdub, free program and it's pretty easy to figure out. Doesn't work with MPEG though.


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

billmannor said:


> You could remove the commericals from the AVI/Divx with virtualdub, free program and it's pretty easy to figure out. Doesn't work with MPEG though.


Color me stupid, but how? I haven't been able to figure out how to get it to work.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

billmannor said:


> You could remove the commericals from the AVI/Divx with virtualdub, free program and it's pretty easy to figure out. Doesn't work with MPEG though.


There is a version of VirtualDub that supports mpeg and mpeg2. It's available at http://fcchandler.home.comcast.net/stable/


----------



## billmannor (Jul 30, 2004)

morac said:


> There is a version of VirtualDub that supports mpeg and mpeg2. It's available at http://fcchandler.home.comcast.net/stable/


Yes but you can't save it out as an mpeg2, only avi. mpg2 -> avi -> mpg2 would be a huge pain.


----------



## tangent1138 (Jan 7, 2002)

mpeg2vcr edits mpeg2


----------



## jon01 (Jan 4, 2005)

ok, so i tried to go from AVI (divx) to a mpeg2 file and when it plays on my TIVO i got these awful horizontal lines. when i fast forward they go away. any ideas? i used all the default settings in winavi video converter.


----------



## Stu_Bee (Jan 15, 2002)

jon01 said:


> ok, so i tried to go from AVI (divx) to a mpeg2 file and when it plays on my TIVO i got these awful horizontal lines. when i fast forward they go away. any ideas? i used all the default settings in winavi video converter.


Not sure what the default settings are...try these:

Settings: Output of "MPEG2", Highest Quality, 480x480, Pref=By Speed, Source aspect ratio = Auto, NTSC


----------



## jasch (Jun 8, 2001)

jon01 said:


> ok, so i tried to go from AVI (divx) to a mpeg2 file and when it plays on my TIVO i got these awful horizontal lines. when i fast forward they go away. any ideas? i used all the default settings in winavi video converter.


I am using 720x480 on my WinAvi preferences, I left the rest as default settings.


----------



## jon01 (Jan 4, 2005)

yeah i changed the resolution and now it works. i made it 480x480 (i saw someones settings in another post). works like a charm now


----------



## Stu_Bee (Jan 15, 2002)

Not sure if it's just me....but I changed from 720x480 to 480x480 on the Winavi settings to see if it cut down on the slight, but somewhat annoying, jerkiness that occurs when the scene scrolls/pans in any direction. I think it did help some, but not positive. I've seen this 'hitching' in every tool I've used to convert xvid/divx to Mpeg, so either it's just inherent in the xvid/divx converstion process....or my codec is to blame.

Everyone else see this?


----------



## Re-Hash (Aug 24, 2005)

Buy a cheap DVD player that handles DiVX and skip all the transcoding, etc. I have a Norcent DP-220 that works great for this, costs about $50. Dump your DiVX AVI's on a DVD+/-RW and watch from that. When done, erase & repeat.
cnet dvd divx link


----------



## Stu_Bee (Jan 15, 2002)

Re-Hash said:


> Buy a cheap DVD player that handles DiVX and skip all the transcoding, etc. I have a Norcent DP-220 that works great for this, costs about $50. Dump your DiVX AVI's on a DVD+/-RW and watch from that. When done, erase & repeat.
> cnet dvd divx link


I think I'd miss some of the joy of using Tivo to view my divx (transcoded to MPEG) shows. 
- Don't have to keep switching DVD's to find the show I want...they are all listed in my PC's MPEG directory that Tivo displays. 
- The Tivo GUI/Remote is much easier to use than the DVD remote (on mine at least). One interface for all show viewing..very nice.

It's not really a long nor painful process to change Divx to Mpeg if you use a nice tool like Winavi.

Yes, I wish Tivo could play native mpeg4/divx formats...but until that enhancement comes along (external USB transcoder?)....this is very workable.


----------



## jon01 (Jan 4, 2005)

i have a philips dvd player now that plays divx GREAT. I need to convert now cause the DVD player isn;t hooked up since i moved recently


----------



## natallica (Jan 10, 2005)

Quick question. Is the Tivo Server able to load .mpeg files back on the Tivo or do you need to lie and rename them .Tivo?

I've been burning VCDs of the downloaded AVI's via Nero and the transcoding takes forever...this would make my life much easier!

-- N


----------



## jasch (Jun 8, 2001)

If they're compliant with Tivo specification, you can load them up onto your tivo. That's what I've been doing (downloading divx's from bitorrent, transconding and uploading them to my tivo to watch on my tv)


----------



## Drenhead (May 19, 2004)

Sorry for my ignorance, but how do you get them back on the tivo to watch? Do they stream from your PC, or do you actuall have to move them back to the Tivo? Do you use the Tivo desktop utility to move them?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jasch (Jun 8, 2001)

Using TivoDesktop 2.2 you can MRV the files form your PC to your Tivo, and you can even watch them while they are being transferred.


----------



## natallica (Jan 10, 2005)

jasch said:


> If they're compliant with Tivo specification, you can load them up onto your tivo. That's what I've been doing (downloading divx's from bitorrent, transconding and uploading them to my tivo to watch on my tv)


Great! I'll have to try it out...thanks for the tip on the transcoding software...

-- N


----------



## jafo67 (Feb 13, 2005)

According to tivo's site, u should see my pc listed at the bottom of the now playing screen, but I don't see it. I do see my pictures and music. Have desktop 2.2 running and no network problems at all. Am I missing something?


----------



## naparish (Dec 4, 2003)

I've taken some DiVX vids and used Nero to transcode them to MPEG-2, then tried to upload them from my PC to my TiVo. Each time, it gets a few seconds in (the exact place varies) and then the transfer just stops.  I'm able to play the extremely tiny bit that transfered, and it looks fine, but the transfers won't [email protected]#%$ complete! My TiVo is on a wireless connection. Any ideas on why it won't work? Could it be that the vids I'm transcoding start out as PAL 16*9 vids, and I turn them into NTSC vids? If so, why does it start to work in the first place?


----------



## jkalnin (Jan 8, 2003)

I have been downloading a lot of Divx encoded avi's from the web and Videora is the easiest and fastest Tivo transcoder that I have found. I highly recommend it.

http://www.videora.com/en-us/Converter/TiVo/

Free, easy, fast, and fantastic. 2 thumbs up!


----------



## naparish (Dec 4, 2003)

jkalnin said:


> I have been downloading a lot of Divx encoded avi's from the web and Videora is the easiest and fastest Tivo transcoder that I have found. I highly recommend it.


I tried Videora, and that didn't work either. This time, my TiVo told me that it was unable to transfer the file because there was no signal.  Maybe I'll have to try "old-fashioned" DVD+RWs instead.


----------



## jkalnin (Jan 8, 2003)

That isn't a file conversion problem, that sounds like a network error.


----------



## naparish (Dec 4, 2003)

jkalnin said:


> That isn't a file conversion problem, that sounds like a network error.


I don't think it's the network. As noted in the thread called _PC to Tivo- Program not found_ in this forum (the forum software won't let me post a URL until I've made 5 posts), others have had similar problems, somehow related to the video or audio format of the transcoded file. Maybe I'll try VLC ...


----------



## naparish (Dec 4, 2003)

naparish said:


> Maybe I'll try VLC ...


VLC didn't work either. It got about 5 minutes into the transcode and just stopped. The good news is that my DVD-RW worked in my very old DVD player ...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I'm having some of the same problems as listed above. Let me explain and see if anyone can help.

I have a 4:3 TV. Most .avi files I download are 16:9. I would much prefer to keep the aspect ratio as 16:9 and have them appear letterboxed. I've used Videora to convert the files and have run into problems. If I set the converter to 16:9, the files don't play properly on the TiVo (I can see the picture, but there are multiple images overlapping and scan lines throughout). This is no good. If I set the converter to 4:3, then it scrunches the video and everything looks tall and skinny. The files play just fine on the PC with either setting. What settings do I need to use on Videora to fix this problem?

I have downloaded the trial version of WinAvi converter. This almost works, but I get the same problem that jon01 detailed above. Proper aspect ratio, but horizontal scan lines all through the picture. Works perfectly during FF or Rew but not on regular play speed. The file plays perfectly on the PC. I'd spend the $30 to get the full version of this program if Videora doesn't work and someone can tell me the proper settings to fix this problem in WinAvi Converter.

Is there a better option that I should be using? I have Nero Vision Express. Can this be used to perform the conversion? If so, what are the proper settings? Any other advice that anyone can give me?


----------



## demon_510 (May 6, 2006)

I use Videora and have used it for divx as well as vob conversion to tivo without any problems (I have netflix and love to send the movies back the next day and just save them to my server so I can watch later). My settings on Videora are 720 x 480 4:3 and i watch this on my 61" 16:9 Pioneer LCD.


----------



## sirfergy (May 18, 2002)

I wish there was a plugin for TiVo Desktop that allows transcoding of videos on the fly, so I can save HD space.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'm actually planning on writing one of those as soon as TiVo makes the updated SDK available to me.

Dan


----------



## gconnery (Mar 31, 2006)

If you can see your music and photos listed on the Tivo, but don't see the PC listed in the Now Playing list, you've got a network problem OR your Tivo isn't enabled for TivoToGo transfers. Log on to Tivo and make sure that Tivo has the checkbox. Make sure both the Tivo and the PC have the same MAK. Make sure you don't have a firewall on the PC, or that you've opened the ports Tivo needs. Make sure its on the same subnet if you don't know what you're doing. Try some of the other diagnostics suggested in posts here (https://your tivo, ping, etc) to see what the problem might be. Good luck.


----------



## sirfergy (May 18, 2002)

Go for it Dan203! 

Someone wrote exactly what I wanted, but it only works on hacked TiVos. I'm hoping it's not too hard for normal TiVos.


----------



## Aflat (Aug 29, 2005)

devdogaz said:


> I'm having some of the same problems as listed above. Let me explain and see if anyone can help.
> 
> I have a 4:3 TV. Most .avi files I download are 16:9. I would much prefer to keep the aspect ratio as 16:9 and have them appear letterboxed. I've used Videora to convert the files and have run into problems. If I set the converter to 16:9, the files don't play properly on the TiVo (I can see the picture, but there are multiple images overlapping and scan lines throughout). This is no good. If I set the converter to 4:3, then it scrunches the video and everything looks tall and skinny. The files play just fine on the PC with either setting. What settings do I need to use on Videora to fix this problem?
> 
> ...


Your converting just fine. The scan lines that you see will probably go away if you go to your Tivo settings->Video and use the 16:9 setting. Then everything should look normal.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> I'm actually planning on writing one of those as soon as TiVo makes the updated SDK available to me.
> 
> Dan


any progress here?

I need to investigate but it seems like I can install galleon then goback and vlc and galleaon will automate it?


----------

